# Carelink for the MAC



## bobmaher (Jan 7, 2009)

I know the PC has the largest base of users.  However, I and probably many others wish to use their desktop and notebook Macs to upload pump data.

Is this being done on any computer not using Windows?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 7, 2009)

I've never heard of the program, but a Google search gave me this blog post that might help you out.

http://drea-girlonthego.blogspot.com/2006/12/using-carelink-and-your-mac.html


----------



## gmjensen (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a new Mac Intel laptop and installed "Parallels" on it to enable use of the Windows only Carelink system.  It works perfectly every time.  The only hiccup was needing to install the USB portion of the program to enable it to hook up to the Carelink USB wireless device.  It took a call to figure that out because initially I could not figure out why it wouldnt work.  Now it works fine each time we fire it up.  I would HIGHLY recommend this to Mac users.


----------

